# Ich? What should I do?



## mattmathis (Dec 12, 2008)

Boy, I am having bad luck lately! 

I got 5 more neon tetras to go with my school 2 days ago, and 2 were dead when I got home. I figured the kid just hit them with the net or something. Now one has white spots I guess are ich. (Pic below) I have never had ICH before. So, I have to assume it came on the new neons.

Should I remove him from the tank now and treat him in a hostpital tank? or just go ahead and treat my whole tank?

I have read of treating ICH by raising the water temp and using aquarium salt. is this the best way?

Thanks.

Tank:
75 Gallon Tank 
PH 7 
KH 4 
Ammonia 0 
Nitrates 30ppm

Fish:
2 blue rams 
1 gold ram
1 clown loach
2 botia striatas
4 gold dojos
4 corys
13 neon tetras


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

You have some fish that are sensitive to ick meds, so I would go with the heat treatment. I have used it twice with good results. At 82deg ick falls of the fish within a couple days. Raise the temperature to 86deg, and leave it there for two weeks. That will kill all the ick in the tank. Remember to add extra air, high temperatures depreciate oxygen levels. A tablespoon of salt per 5 gal is a sufficient amount of salt.Turn the heat up slowly. No more than 1deg every 12hrs. Good luck!


----------



## mattmathis (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks! What if I just dip the infected ones out and take them back to the store? 

Do you think my tank has already been infected?

Thanks again!


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I would treat the whole tank. Your fish where all exposed.


----------

